

Facebook App:  Numbrosia Puzzle (looking for first 5 users and feedback) - amichail
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=20690165651

======
streblo
Pretty cool puzzle. I've never seen this game before. Its a nice
procrastination tool while studying for finals. The only comment I have is
that if you change the value of a row/column, it changes the row/column's
size, and in turn changes the size of the puzzle. You should make row and
column size universal regardless of what number is in it.

------
inanytime
very interesting. invited my friends to show them i play intelligent games.

